# Banana seat for my Schwinn StingRay Racing chopper.



## von Dangershark (Feb 13, 2013)

*I'm thinking of putting a banana seat on my 2004 Schwinn StingRay Racing chopper bike. Has anyone here used one on one of these chopper bikes? Let me know if you have seen one with that type of seat*


----------

